# Risky Ice Hockey Multi bet December 6th



## PassiveBetting (Dec 5, 2022)

2 of 3 wins today but i couldnt find any good football games nor Ice hockey for tomorrow.
My betting slip for December 6th with the best selection from IceHockey. 

USA NHL
Calgary Flames vs Arizona Coyotes 1
Denmark
Odense vs Herlev 1
France 
Rouen vs Nice 1
Poland 
Tychy vs Zagliebe Sosnowiec
Poland 
Cracovia vs Sanok 1
Switzeland 
Ticino Rockets vs Visp

I will play all games as combo. Why not. Total ODD 7.1


----------

